# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello! Renovating a 1904 Edwardian house

## DKong

Hi, 
Started renovating a 1904 house a few years ago and now going to <cough> finish it :Wink:  
House has been rewired, re plumbed, structural work above the bluestone foundations leveled/repaired where necessary, 
verandah raised and reframed, deck added to read and double garage ( corner block ) which is accessible internally. 
SO now at the next stage this is what I had 3 months ago, have added new roof and guttering since then and renovated bathroom 
 and study back to original timbers.  
Lots of painting, sanding, painting, sanding to go but have the majority of the expensive stuff out of the way. 
Hope to ask lots of questions in relation to early period homes.  
Second photo new roof on and front window removed to strip, all the green will be gone  :Biggrin:

----------


## OFG

G'day mate, welcome to the forum. 
You can start a thread here in, GO TO WHOA if you wish. 
If you need any help, just ask!

----------

